
Ask HN: Projects Made in HTML5, CSS3 AND JS - theshire
What are some nice projects that I can work and follow along by some professionals to learn these 3 languages?<p>I think reading from a book or tutorials is fine and all but I want to get to building stuff because the best way to get better at something is to make stuff right?<p>So anything from Todo list to a full blown page written in HTML5, CSS3 and JS would be greatly appreciated. It can be a Book or Videos or just tutorials anything that shows how to make stuff.
======
n2dasun
I personally don't have familiarity with these, but have you seen this?

[http://thecodeplayer.com/](http://thecodeplayer.com/)

~~~
theshire
I was looking for that thanks!

~~~
n2dasun
You're quite welcome :)

